# T.Lees Flower... Artist



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

I,ve couple of water colours by this artist, signed by him and dated 1903. They,re both seascapes of sailing vessels possibly on the East coast around Bridlington ( this is where they were framed). I can,t seem to find out anything about him, had them valued a few years ago at a couple of hundred pounds each. Would be very interested if anybody has any information of him. Alan.


----------

